# Barrel length and accuracy



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I looked at the topics on pages 1-50 and did not see any that talked about this, so if I missed it please let me know.

I just bought a DPMS 5.56 Sportical with a 16" barrel. All my other rifles have been 21"(my .22lr and .17HMR) and longer. How is accuracy affected by barrel length? I have been told that barrel length doesn't affect accuracy at all, and I have also been told that it does affect accuracy to some point.

What do you all have to say about this?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Shorter bbls are more rigid so that should help accuracy in that point. But with a longer bbl you can get more velocity because it gives it longer to burn all the powder. but with .223 i think the 16" will almost get all you can out of that cal.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

kurtr said it pretty darn well. The main thing with barrels is the quality of them. You can have a great 14" tube that will shoot better than a low quality 30" tube.

As far as length goes a 16" will give you shoot speed with almost everything you want to shoot unless you really want to shoot the 75gr or 77gr HPBT bullets. There are a few match shooters that are using 30" tubes on bolt guns so they can push the 80gr bullets over 3,000fps. In my A2 when I shoot 80gr SMK I want to say it is about 2600ish. It has been a long time since I have tested the speed of these loads I know it is close to what the Sierra manual states.

My main coyote rifle is a 16" AR and I have killed many of the critters.

Chuck Norris does not teabag the ladies. He potato-sacks them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! I just got done reading a Chuck Hawks article that says the exact same thing you both did. Quality is more important than length.......I won't even go there 8)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know. I KNOW a M16 is more accurate than an M4. Same action, same caliber, different barrel length.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you have barrels of equal quality and diameter the short barrel will be more accurate because it has less oscillation. 
I had a Thompson Contender Super 16. Off sandbags it would group five shots under 0.3 inches. It did loose about 300 fps compared to my 22 inch barrel Winchester Featherweight. 
As with all short barrels you will notice your greatest velocity loss with light bullets and slow powders. If you have the common 1 in 9 twist I would give the 60 gr V-Max a try. They stabilize well in my DPMS and my Savage 22-250. On coyote they always shoot through. The only drawback is they are not a boat-tail. Still they have good length, ballistic coefficient, and hold well in the wind. 
I have the 20 inch barrel and shoot 50 gr V-Max with H335. When I drop to 40 gr I notice I loose velocity compared to the 22 inch barrel. Not bad, about 100 fps. 
It's like the short 18 inch barrel that Remington had on their Model 7 in 7/08 it performed far better with heavy bullets. Your 16 will shoot them all accurately, you will just have to decide how much velocity your willing to give up. I am guessing that the higher performance of the 60 gr in your short barrel may have a better long range trajectory.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

barebackjack Where most of the problems come from is the shorter sight radious of the M4. We will not even go to Colts tubes. OK I will. A crack head with a hand drill and some barbed wire can produce better tubes.

One of the guys I shoot Service rifle compition put on a match front sight with a post in it at the end of his barrel. He shot much better scores with the same rifle because he had six inches more sight radious.

When Chuck Norris calls 1-900 numbers, he doesnt get charged. He holds up the phone and money falls out.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would expect a 200 fps loss in a 223 with a 16" barrel vs a 22" barrel.

For those that don't believe, check the link.

http://www.accuratereloading.com/223sb.html

The above link shows the exact same loads with varying degrees of shorter length barrels. They started with a Sako S 491 rifle with a 22" barrel and shortened the barrel, taking ballistice every inch down to 10". Quite an eye opener.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With 50 gr V-Max and H335 in a Winchester Featherweight (22 inch barrel) and a Thompson Contender Super 16 I lost just about 300 fps.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I hear ya plainsman, just thought that one was interesting, since it was the exact same barrel, just shortened, as different barrels of the same length will shoot different velocities.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

you are correct that barrel length has nothing to do with accuracy, TOO a point!
some bullets need a certian amount of barrel to spin them and stabalize them!
BUt a short barrel can be very accurate
what you need to know , one is what the rifiling rate is, then match it to the proper bullet.
then you must figure out what load/charge it likes best!
and then you have a lot of other accuracy issues to contend with, like chamber, how the gun is put together, the quality of the parts, how they like each other, and don't forget the muzzle, how is the crown, and the condition of the rifliling its self!
there are many many things to make a barrel accurate, lenght is not a big one!
other things can make a much bigger difference, as long as the barrel is in good internal and strenght!
most things a barrel will do, is allow for faster FPS, and more time to burn powder!
heavier barrels help keep heat down, and stiffness, and vibrations to the bullet at a lower rate!
I have seen pistols shoot some great groups at 100 yards, out of 5 inch barrels!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, this is my 3 shot group using HSM 50gr V-max. I shot 5 times to get on target, and one 3 shot group with the 55's one with 50's and one with 40's. Neither the 55's nor the 40's shot worth a crap. I think a new trigger will tighten things up a fair amount.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you missed the dime! :lol:

It's surprising how much a good trigger will shrink groups.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I missed the orange diamond too!! I am used to shooting my bolt rifles with 2.5-3.5lbs of pull on the triggers. Pulling the trigger on this rifle was like trying to pull me away from a pizza!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What is it one and a half inches that DPMS guarantees? I think they are simply being very careful while others brag a bit to much. I have not seen a DPMS in good shape and with good ammo shoot over 3/4 inch. Many are under 1/2 inch. When you get a good trigger in that thing you will be impressed. Be very careful when you grind the (forget the terminology) back of the trigger housing if you buy the JP trigger. I come within 1/32 inch of grinding to much. It was factory installed, but I will have to say they did a poor job of it. Up until about a year ago I had never owned or shot an AR15 much. I had that trigger out the third day I owned the rifle.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Does any one have other makes of triggers in their rifles? I have heard the Rock River Match trigger is very good, also Lewis Machine & Tool, and the Timney(sp?) trigger is supposed to be good. I have a JP adjustable coming in my LR-260, but for my Sportical I think I will try some thing else, and also to put one in myself. If I can't do it my bro-in-law has worked on AR type rifles for years so he can help me. Just wondering if you all have any ideas as far as the best for my $$. Thanks!!

As far as 1.5 inches, wow!! Even the 40gr V-max shot a better 3 shot group than that. It wasn't very pretty, but it was better than 1.5". The 55gr shot right at an inch, but again it was the very first time I have shot the rifle. After I get used to it a bit I am sure the groups will shape up. The new trigger will help too.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I really like my Jewel 2 stage trigger in my AR, it is almost a infinite adjustability so you can get the exact feel that you want. I am pretty sure it is close to the best you can get if not THE best.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Chip MCCormick single stage trigger (3.5lb) in my bushmaster and what a huge difference that makes. The nice thing about this trigger is that it is a drop in, no fuss or muss...very easy to install. I paid about $199 for mine about a year ago.


----------

